# How to grow hair faster?



## girl2006 (Nov 5, 2006)

at the beggining of summer i got my haircut really short and now i want it long!!!! i havent cut it since then, but my hair grows sooo incredibly S L O W

is there anything i can do to make it grow fast and strong?


----------



## greeneyedangel (Nov 5, 2006)

Lay off of all heat styling tools and no bleaching hair! I heard pre-natal vitamins work too


----------



## Aquilah (Nov 5, 2006)

Pre-natal vitamins might work. They did for me, but I was also pregnant when I was taking them. Definitely try your hardest to not use any styling tools. Also, getting a trim (even if it's only snipping the ends) every 6-8 weeks helps too. My stylist told me to brush my hair instead of combing it, as brushing your hair helps stimulate the roots to promote growth.


----------



## SamanthaBNYC (Nov 7, 2006)

Perfectil or Viviscal will make your hair grow faster.


----------



## love2482 (Nov 7, 2006)

I don't believe there is really a way to increase the speed of your natural hair growth, but avoiding hairdryers, curling irons, flat irons, ect. will help keep your hair from split ends. I also don't reccomend dying it.


----------



## girl2006 (Nov 8, 2006)

has anyone seen or tried the Hair Formula 37, is says it makes hair grow faster and stronger. is this for real or a joke? in the testimonies it said that a lady took it and her hair grew 5 in in 3 months!!!


----------



## usersassychick0 (Nov 8, 2006)

Keep your ends trimmed!


----------



## Starvingkittyka (Nov 8, 2006)

the biggest thing is keeping the hair healthy so it looks good in escence looking longer. Trimming like they said is key and prenatal vitamins help because they have the vitamins the hair needs, omega 3's and protein are also needed to make hair healthy.


----------



## Noir Sakura (Nov 8, 2006)

Biotin is said to help increase the growth rate of hair. This may be an unpopular opinion, but you should not trim that often if you are trying to grow your hair out. Making sure to keep your ends healthy and moisturized will help keep trimming to a minimal and you will see more length that way.


----------



## summerjoy (Nov 9, 2006)

Eat well, dont stress. But it depends very much on the gens.


----------



## FearlessBunny (Nov 9, 2006)

I don't think prenatal vitamins work. I do know that pregnant women's hair usually grows really fast even without the vitamins.

I've heard biotin works. I keep meaning to try it but I never got around to it.


----------



## SwtValina (Nov 9, 2006)

Ok, so most people don't know this but your hair has different stages of growth throughout the year. Some hair may be in growth (anagen), some hair may be in regressive (catagen) phase where it stops growing and some hair may be in the resting/shedding phase (telogen). This is why sometimes only some of your hair sheds and why you need regular haircuts to keep the syle since your whole head isn't in the same phase. Other factors that influence hair growth are getting regular trims (make sure you tell your stylist you are growing it long). Heat and hair products with alcohol in it are bad news for your hair so avoid if possible. Wash hair every OTHER day rather than everyday so the oils can nourish your hair and add to growth and take daily vitamins. Eating properly and getting enough nutrients is very important to hair health. Hope this helps!


----------



## Dubsbelle (Nov 9, 2006)

GNC: Hair Skin Nails suppliments plus GNC BIOTIN suppliments.

These really sped the growth of my hair (esp the GNC: Hair Skin Nails) . Also, STRESS plays a huge factor in hair loss/growth. So try not to stress. I know people say this alot but trust me- it's true!!


----------



## emih19 (Nov 9, 2006)

brushin the hair is not good!!u should massage ur head every once in a while.thats why they say brush it a lot but that will also break a lot of new growth if u brush often(the baby hairs)

have a healthy meal....indeed biotin n msn is good for the hair.so a multivit will do. if u do use biotin or msm they can make u breakout so u really need to drink lots of water.

excercise..this is good for the blood circulation.

protect ur ends. stop usin heat.this breaks ur hair after a while.

if u wash ur hair wash it with a good moisturising conditioner.

good luck.

by the way i know this cus im a member of a hair board n got a lot of good tips to grow the hair.

good luck


----------



## missmonroe (Nov 10, 2006)

my hair's been growing really fast since i got my last trim..... i've started using a heat protectant lotion whenever i blow dry/flat iron (lol i should've been using this a looooong time ago) getting regular trims (barely any taken off) and i massage my scalp when i shampoo/cond...i also have cut back on shampooing every day to every 2-3 days. I've heard mixed reviews about biotin but vitamins are always good for you anyway so i'd suggest taking the pre-natals or one of those har/skin/nail supplements


----------



## girl2006 (Nov 12, 2006)

Originally Posted by *Dubsbelle* /img/forum/go_quote.gif GNC: Hair Skin Nails suppliments plus GNC BIOTIN suppliments.
These really sped the growth of my hair (esp the GNC: Hair Skin Nails) . Also, STRESS plays a huge factor in hair loss/growth. So try not to stress. I know people say this alot but trust me- it's true!!

Is this a safe suppliment, im 15 and my mom and me looked at the bottle of a different skin hair and nail supplement and it said "warning do not take if under 18" so my mom wouldnt let me get it! my hair like barley grows and i want it to grow faster. Is there any warning things on this suppliment from GNC?


----------



## Leony (Nov 15, 2006)

Great info and tips everyone. These threads might help as well:

Hair Grow Faster - MakeupTalk

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f13...air-39208.html

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f13...-oil-7140.html

https://forum.makeuptalk.com/f13...owth-6972.html

Any tips for growing hair? - MakeupTalk

Faster Hair Growth? - MakeupTalk

And I think there are more similar thread if you search.


----------



## Jesskaa (Nov 16, 2006)

They say, to not use heat, on you're hair, when trying to grow it. And also, get your hair trimmed every two weeks or so.


----------



## Leony (Nov 16, 2006)

Welcome to Makeuptalk Jess


----------



## x3kh (Nov 29, 2006)

wait


----------



## peanutking242 (Dec 15, 2006)

eat well... beauty sleep... no funky/nasty chemicals and heat near the hair(bleaches/dyes/hair dryer)... and you will be fine


----------



## sushi-gal (Dec 16, 2006)

Originally Posted by *x3kh* /img/forum/go_quote.gif wait Lol, yes i've waited like two years!


----------



## itzmarylicious (Dec 16, 2006)

i read somewhere if you massage your scalp 10 mins when you wake up every morning it's suppose to help alot!!!


----------



## ahyee (Dec 17, 2006)

my hair grows really fast and so does my brothers....

hmm but i generally dont blow dry my hair, hardly curl my hair. i let it dry naturally

hmmm thats all i really do?

i dont know lol


----------



## YanaBana (Dec 17, 2006)

Keep getting it trimmed, don't put too much heat on it and dep condition and wash it


----------



## FemmeMrbd (Dec 18, 2006)

* My hair has grown a lot here lately and I've kept a lot of heat off of it and brushed it more than I used to. I also keep it moisturized. I do have "ethnic"/coarse hair but the best thing is to keep heat off of it and keep it healthy by using protective products. Good luck. =]*


----------



## lilhypa304 (Jan 15, 2007)

i would just say lay off heat/styling products some and take biotin. works for me


----------



## Tinkerbella (Jan 15, 2007)

my hair is really long and healthy !!

i always use natural oils and they really work !!


----------



## alansteve (Jun 27, 2011)

Thick, long, lustrous hair is the desire of every women. Growing thick hair is not an easy task as it seems to be. my goodness I have read some tips here.. as well I was find some useful tips on how to grow long hair in online.. those are helpful to me...


----------



## alansteve (Jun 27, 2011)

Nice information..


----------



## Casey18 (Jun 27, 2011)

They sell some stuff to make hair grow faster, but im not sure if they work


----------



## chan99uet (Jun 28, 2011)

Build a hair regimen and routine. Keep your hair in a protective style if it's long enough. Something like buns or a style where your ends are not exposed. Keep it moisturized find oils or creams that your hair likes. You can always wash them out in the mornings if you are worried about oily hair. Do deep treatments, hot oils treatments, and low manipulation. And of course a healthy diet, and exercise.


----------



## zadidoll (Jun 30, 2011)

Buns and ponytails are actually not a good thing to keep your hair in since the hair can be stretched and torn if improperly secured. A braid is better than a ponytail or bun especially if the ends can be tucked in under the hair and secured with hair pins (not bobby pins which are a different shape).


----------



## divadoll (Jul 3, 2011)

so... are buns good or bad??



> Originally Posted by *zadidoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Buns and ponytails are actually not a good thing to keep your hair in since the hair can be stretched and torn if improperly secured. A braid is better than a ponytail or bun especially if the ends can be tucked in under the hair and secured with hair pins (not bobby pins which are a different shape).


----------



## magosienne (Jul 3, 2011)

Good if loose and not done too often (the twisting of your hair is damaging). My haidresser also told me to avoid breakage (i have fine hair), i should avoid braids. To hell with that, i braid or bun or ponytail my hair when the need or the will arises.

Back to the subject, yes hair supplements work, but you have to take them for a few months before you see the result. They will promote hair growth and a healthier hair in general. If you have damaged hair, this will not cure it, so you will not escape a cut.


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 3, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> so... are buns good or bad??


 It can be bad if you do it often. My eldest puts her hair up in a ponytail and buns all the time and within a few weeks gets split ends even if she doesn't use a curling/flat iron or hair dryer. I keep telling her she needs to either learn to style her hair properly or just get it cut short and be done with it.


----------



## divadoll (Jul 3, 2011)

Its just because you first said it was bad then it went to good.


----------



## zadidoll (Jul 3, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *divadoll* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> 
> Its just because you first said it was bad then it went to good.


 LOL Sorry. It's not good in the long run. It causes splits and breakages but if you don't do it often then it shouldn't hurt healthy hair. If you hair is damaged it will cause more damage. But if you're going out and want to wear your hair in a bun or ponytail you hair won't get damaged but if you're prone to wearing buns and ponytails all the time then it will. Make sense?


----------



## agcmar (Jul 7, 2011)

I had VERY short hair. Two years later, it is now down to my back...almost to my waist! The most important thing that worked for me is keeping my hair protected. Just leave your hair alone. Try not to blow dry/heat style too much. Also, have a balanced diet. I used to take biotin, but didn't really notice much of a difference so I just ate healthy. Good for hair and body!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> When going to sleep, you can french braid your hair. If you don't know how, you can watch youtube videos that will give you excellent and easy tutorials. This will help keep your hair from moving around and getting damaged while you sleep. I get so annoyed when my hair gets pulled around and in my face when I sleep...so braiding it also helps get it off your face. I also took a new years resolution of cutting/trimming my hair only every 6 months. So far it has worked! And TRY to stay away from sulfates, silicones and parabens!  /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> It's hard sometimes...I LOVE anti frizz serums and I am a product junkie. Heheh...hope this helps!


----------



## agcmar (Jul 7, 2011)

> Originally Posted by *SwtValina* /img/forum/go_quote.gif
> Ok, so most people don't know this but your hair has different stages of growth throughout the year. Some hair may be in growth (anagen), some hair may be in regressive (catagen) phase where it stops growing and some hair may be in the resting/shedding phase (telogen). This is why sometimes only some of your hair sheds and why you need regular haircuts to keep the syle since your whole head isn't in the same phase. Other factors that influence hair growth are getting regular trims (make sure you tell your stylist you are growing it long). Heat and hair products with alcohol in it are bad news for your hair so avoid if possible. Wash hair every OTHER day rather than everyday so the oils can nourish your hair and add to growth and take daily vitamins. Eating properly and getting enough nutrients is very important to hair health. Hope this helps!



GOOD INFO! I did not know that! No wonder my hair looks like all sorts of layers by the time I get trims. LOL. I'm gonna research on this more. Thanks!


----------



## soniasyril (Oct 27, 2011)

you should intake more vitamins and proteins. they are good for the hair. You also need to have enough sleep. always comb your hair before going to bed.


----------

